# Northwest Patrol



## etip (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello, 
Just joined this forum to get some more info. 
I recently came accross an old Skip tooth Northwest Patrol bike. 
It needs a bit of work, and I'm going to restore it, but looking for some history. 
I'll take/ post pictures in the next day or two. 

What years were these made? 
Does anyone have original pictures to post? 
Any info is appeciated.
(No, I don't want to sell the bike or badge).
Thanks, 
Etip


----------



## jpromo (Oct 20, 2013)

If it's the Northwest Patrol badge with the mountie salute, then you've got a pretty desireable/valuable headbadge there. It's a Schwinn badge, if so. Manufacturers (Schwinn) at this time supplied bicycles to many outlets who had their own headbadges to advertise their brand and sell through their stores. Many of them were hardware stores, motorcycle brands, auto companies, tire companies, etc. I don't know exactly what Northwest Patrol was though. I believe these badges would all be prewar, but not much more can be told without posting some pictures of the bike and a shot of the badge. Cheers.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 20, 2013)

There's been some speculation, the Northwest Patrol badged bikes were low end standard models like tankless DXs and such. So, I'll be curious to see what model this bike turns out to be.
Because of the rarity of the badge, there is a tendency for collectors to put them on high end deluxe bikes.
I've always wondered, if the badge was used on models of all levels or was it only used on the budget bikes?


----------



## etip (Oct 20, 2013)

Just snapped these. 
The bike is a skip tooth. Paint appears original, but it's got enough skale/surface rust that it will need to be painted. Spokes are pretty rusted, so will probably need new / rebuild. 
Only chrome appears to be crank/chain ring, stem, and handle bar. 

Again, I appreciate any info/ help with this project. 

Eric


----------



## jpromo (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't generally recommend this, but your best course of action may be to carefully remove that headbadge and put it on ebay without doing anything to it. It may surprise you. Buy yourself a common 25$ brass Schwinn badge with your earnings if you're interested in keeping the bike. The rest of the bike is nothing to write home about; 1946-47 worth about 75$. But the badge.. good luck!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 20, 2013)

That's amazing!
 The bike appears to be a mid 50s D model with a value of about $100 bucks tops, and the headbadge appears to be a 37ish Northwest Patrol with a value of about $500!
 I highly doubt, that headbadge is original to the bike. 
 You could sell the badge to offset the cost of whatever you want to do to the bike, or you could hang it on the wall as an interesting conversation piece. Or, you could ride the bike as is, and don't be surprised if you come out of the 7/11 and find that someone has pilfered the badge, figuring that with a badge like that, on a bike like that, you didn't know, or care what it was anyway.


----------



## etip (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. 
I had thought of putting it in a shadow box and hanging on my wall. 
If it's not on it's original or original year-ish bike, there's no sense to me in restoring the bike.


----------



## greenephantom (Oct 20, 2013)

The basic girl's models are pretty common and are not generally considered collectable. There are lots of bikes more worthy of putting time and work into. I'll second (or third?) putting the badge up on eBay. "Schwinn Northwest Patrol Prewar Badge" would probably get it done. Then take that money and put it towards a more worthy project. 
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## baronvoncatania (Oct 21, 2013)

*Keep bike and badge together*

I personally disagree with removing the badge. There's no evidence that the badge is not original to that bike. The patina on the badge and head tube look consistant to me.

Please check out the preservationistas thread. History is history even if its something your not interested in. 

 Sell the whole bike intact to one of the preservationistas 

If I had the money, I'd buy it as it is in a heart beat.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 21, 2013)

I am no expect in Schwinn, but in my opinion this badge IS original to the bike by the way it presents itself and no shadowing of the head badge area and the screws (and the badge itself around them) also don't look messed with.
I am not convinced that the Northwest Patrol badge was a strictly prewar badge...some original bikes come along and challenge conventional beliefs.
It IS in your financial best interests to part out the badge and substitute a plain one, but by keeping it together, it is a valuable accent and MAKES your bicycle.
Clean it up and keep it...you have a 400-500.00 voucher down the line if you loose interest.
Chris


----------



## jkent (Oct 21, 2013)

Post the serial # on the frame. They would be under the bottom hanger bracket and will probably start with either an E of an F 
I think this is a 1948 D37X model 
I am with Chris on this one. There has been speculations of the badge being from all the way back to 1937? and the frame being as new as mid 1950's? 
I have not heard the owner of the bike declare any interest in parting the bike or stripping the bike of the badge. I am by NO MEANS an expert and DON'T claim to be but I do believe the badge to be original to the bike. Why would someone put such a rare badge on such a plain girls bike if it wasn't original to the bike? That doesn't make since to me. Let's remember this is his bike to do as he pleases with and I for one, Unless I was just hard up for $$ would not pull the badge and if I did it would go in my OWN personal collection. And if I didn't have a collection. Well hell this would be One nice start to one.
why is everyone so hard up for this guy to sell this badge? I have not heard anyone say, Hey pull that damn thing off and put it up for a rainy day!
Just my opinion.
JKent a preservationalist here too!
CLEAN IT AND KEEP IT TOGETHER!


----------



## baronvoncatania (Oct 21, 2013)

*Agreed*



scrubbinrims said:


> i am no expect in schwinn, but in my opinion this badge is original to the bike by the way it presents itself and no shadowing of the head badge area and the screws (and the badge itself around them) also don't look messed with.
> I am not convinced that the northwest patrol badge was a strictly prewar badge...some original bikes come along and challenge conventional beliefs.
> It is in your financial best interests to part out the badge and substitute a plain one, but by keeping it together, it is a valuable accent and makes your bicycle.
> Clean it up and keep it...you have a 400-500.00 voucher down the line if you loose interest.
> Chris




++++1  good advise


----------



## jd56 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Dont part it*

As a newly dedicated girls bike preservationalist I think the bike is "just a basic" model schwinn without the badge. I agree that the value of the bike is more with the badge and there is nothing more frustrating than finding a survivor without it's identifer head badge.
Nice color scheme on this one too. 
Clean it up, service the bearings and ride the hell out of it. You'd be surprised to find that it will sparkle again with some elbow grease. I'll bet the fenders surface rust comes off and the colors will pop. Needs to have the rear wheel changed tto match what looks like a dropcenter front rim. Seats are available too. 
Just saying....don't remove it's identifing headbadge.

Looking forward to seeing how this one comes out. It's your bike, so it's your decision, and I hope you keep it together. after some good cleaning.
Lets see the serial number.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 21, 2013)

Whats the story with these badges?. Where they only used in a certain part of the country?. Like the royal badge Schwinns, they came from a Pacific northwest defunct hardware chain. Where these bikes handed out for winning a contest with local law enforcement?.. A movie promo? Mail in something close to the Canadian boarder?..Only base models had them right?..


----------



## etip (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey all, 
Again, thank you for the replies.
I have no intention of selling the badge at all. I have several Schwinn Stingrays, vintage cruisers, and an old Montgomery Ward cruiser, so am not into selling- just acquring. 

Obv. there is some discrepency as to whether this badge is original to the bike. If it's NOT, I will probably pull the head badge off and save it.
I will find the SN and post it for someone to decypher.  This bike came out from under a porche when an old house in my neighborhood was sold. I agree that there would have been no incentive in time to swap the head badge. 

Is there anyone out there who restores these old seats?


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 21, 2013)

etip said:


> Is there anyone out there who restores these old seats?




Several members on here restore old seats, bobcycles is known as one of the best.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 21, 2013)

I agree with Cyclingday. I would take the badge off and either sell it, or keep it

for a worthy project. Girl's Schwinns like this have very little value and are abundant.

That's just what I would do. I would have bought the bike for the badge........


----------



## etip (Oct 21, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Several members on here restore old seats, bobcycles is known as one of the best.




Thanks Gary.


----------



## etip (Oct 22, 2013)

jkent said:


> Post the serial # on the frame. They would be under the bottom hanger bracket and will probably start with either an E of an F
> I think this is a 1948 D37X model
> I am with Chris on this one.  bike. Why would someone put such a rare badge on such a plain girls bike if it wasn't original to the bike? That doesn't make since to me. Let's remember this is his bike to do as he pleases with and I for one, Unless I was just hard up for $$ would not pull the badge and if I did it would go in my OWN personal collection. And if I didn't have a collection. Well hell this would be One nice start to one.
> why is everyone so hard up for this guy to sell this badge? I have not heard anyone say, Hey pull that damn thing off and put it up for a rainy day!
> ...



S/N - J69882

Can you figure out what year it is from that?
Also, I started work on it tonight. will be going the preservationist route with it.
I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## etip (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks like it's a '53.


----------



## etip (Oct 23, 2013)

A few pictures from my work last night. Although there is quite a bit of surface rust, it is really cleaning up.
I'll post pictures of the wheels, as the chrome is still perfect. I'm wet sanding the rims to get the old grime and some spray paint off. 
I'm going to lose some of the pin striping, but there is no way around it.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 23, 2013)

i wouldn't use sandpaper.i have good luck with 0000 steel wool.no scratches and removes the crud.simple green or WD40 help with the process.


----------



## etip (Oct 24, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> i wouldn't use sandpaper.i have good luck with 0000 steel wool.no scratches and removes the crud.simple green or WD40 help with the process.




I hear you, but I'm removing old spray paint that someone sprayed on the wheels, so it needs to be a little more aggressive. also, I'm wet sanding with 800+ grit.


----------



## etip (Oct 24, 2013)

The rest of the bike I'm using various grades of polishing compounds.


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2013)

Here is a NWP badge I have.


----------



## etip (Nov 11, 2013)

H





Couple of quick pics. It's coming out very nice and I've been able to save everything on the bike. The most work has been the wheels, as someone spray painted them silver, so I've been working with a Scotch Brite pad to get the spray paint off but not get the original wheel paint. 

More pictures to follow...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 11, 2013)

etip said:


> HView attachment 122674View attachment 122675
> 
> Couple of quick pics. It's coming out very nice and I've been able to save everything on the bike. The most work has been the wheels, as someone spray painted them silver, so I've been working with a Scotch Brite pad to get the spray paint off but not get the original wheel paint.
> 
> More pictures to follow...




There is this graffiti removal all natural orange stuff that workd wonders on taking spray paint off and not touching the og paint underneath


----------



## etip (Nov 11, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> There is this graffiti removal all natural orange stuff that workd wonders on taking spray paint off and not touching the og paint underneath




Thanks Obi-Wan.... I'll look into that and try it. Anything is better than the elbow grease I'm putting into the wheels...


----------



## etip (Nov 12, 2013)

A few more pictures of how the work's going.

Pedals came out great! The side by side really shows how they came back. Everything is cleaning up very nicely. 
The one exception is the handle bar. The chrome is in pretty bad shape.  Oh well....


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 7, 2017)

etip said:


> Just snapped these.
> The bike is a skip tooth. Paint appears original, but it's got enough skale/surface rust that it will need to be painted. Spokes are pretty rusted, so will probably need new / rebuild.
> Only chrome appears to be crank/chain ring, stem, and handle bar.
> 
> ...



Hello, I think Maurice J. Frank "THE CYCLE MAN" out of Omaha, Nebraska sold Northwest Patrol along World Deluxe. If you look closely at the decal on the down tube in the picture you can barely make out Maurice J. Frank. I'm sure other people sold them, but I'm pretty sure Maurice did. Here's what the World Deluxe Badge looks like. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 13, 2017)

etip said:


> Just snapped these.
> The bike is a skip tooth. Paint appears original, but it's got enough skale/surface rust that it will need to be painted. Spokes are pretty rusted, so will probably need new / rebuild.
> Only chrome appears to be crank/chain ring, stem, and handle bar.
> 
> ...





Here you go! Barry


----------

